# Flexible or Premium, which do I choose?



## me_little_me (Sep 10, 2015)

I am going from Cary, NC to Washington, DC on Nov 10 on the Carolinian. I have been trying to decide which to choose - flexible or premium.

Premium is business class. But look what I get with flexible:

*Refund:*

Flexible:

_Flexible Fares are 100% refundable without any refund fee. Flexible Fare tickets can be canceled for a full refund of the ticket value or with the ticket value stored as a credit in an eVoucher that can be used for future Amtrak travel._

Premium:

_... non-Acela Express Business class tickets are fully refundable without a fee if canceled before the scheduled departure from the origin. If not canceled before the scheduled departure from the origin ("no show"), the ticket is refundable less a 10% refund fee._

Big advantage to Flexible - NOT.

*Seating:*

Flexible:

_Short / medium-distance trains offer reserved coach seating featuring wide, comfortable reclining seats with ample legroom for your comfort. You'll find a fold-down tray, individual reading light and 120v electric outlets right at your seat._

Premium:

_With spacious, comfortable seats, you can fold down your extra-large tray table, plug in to an at-seat power outlet and get to work. Or recline, stretch out your legs and take a much needed break. You'll also be able to enjoy a complimentary non-alcoholic beverage when the train is equipped with a food service car._

_Business Class passengers aboard ...Carolinian... trains have complementary unlimited access to The New York Times and Washington Post digital newspapers during their trip. Access to these papers is provided through the entertainment tab on the AmtrakConnect page._

Big advantage flexible - NOT.

*Cost:*

Flexible: $119

Premium: $81

Big advantage flexible - NOT

Why would I want to be so stupid as to pay that ridiculously high Premium price of $81 when I can take Flexible for $119. Amtrak must think their customers have the same level of intelligence as they do. Hmm! I'll have to think about which one to take. Only $38 more for less service. As Jim Nabors said, "Goll-lee!" I'm still debating which is the better deal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2015)

Please don't throw me in the Briar Patch Amtrak!

This reminds me of when you are booking a LD Trip for 2, and a Roomette is $400, and a Bedroom is $350!!! Which one to choose?


----------



## BCL (Sep 10, 2015)

Flexible is the equivalent of an airline's full fare. Nothing really all that unusual about the concept, but the numbers don't look good.


----------

